# How to stop Staghorn?



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a little staghorn algae in my tank... 2.1WPG, CO2 and heavy planting... How do I get rid of it and how should I stop it coming back...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Pics not working dude!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=4


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i nuke mine with excel, this is one of the easier algaes to kill using excel as its extremely succeptable to it. usually takes only 1 or 2 4x overdoses to kill it. spot treat with a syringe to get quicker results. once completely removed, it usually does not come back. oh and shrimp love the dying stuff.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Have you ever had Ammano shrimp die off after overdosing Excel.
It seems to me that every time that I double dose (only one day and then a single dose the next day), on day three, there are dead ammano's.
Is there any relation to the overdosing excel and the ammano shrimp dying?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Is there any relation to the overdosing excel and the ammano shrimp dying?


I haven't had any deaths with overdosing excel and amano shrimp. I overdose regularly in a 3 gallon tank, and pump at about 5 mls every other day. The amanos are getting bigger since the 6 months I've had them.

As for the staghorn algae problem, Excel works very well at keeping it gone.

-John N.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i have never kept amano's as they are not available here in Hawaii, but i have overdosed excel on RCS (red and wild form) and CRS with no losses.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

All you have to do to stop staghorn is to increase your macro nutrient levels. That's it. Excel, hydrogen peroxide and other treatments are not necessary. It's worth pointing out, too, that your plants will be a lot healthier.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks... I'll dose a lot more Macro nutrients. I use Excel, but I only half dose it...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, the Excel won't hurt anything. I use it myself on my 75. My point was only that there are easier ways to get a handle on staghorn.


----------

